# bonitinho/bonitinha



## DBLS

Hola a todos,

cuál es el diminutivo de bonito? en general se usa para algo pequeño, delicado, por ejemplo. 
"Como essa criança é bonitinha!"


gracias a todos


----------



## willy2008

Esas palabeas en español no tienen diminutivo. Fijate aquí.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

DBLS said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> cuál es el diminutivo de bonito? en general se usa para algo pequeño, delicado, por ejemplo.
> "Como essa criança é bonitinha!"
> 
> 
> gracias a todos


¿En portugués o español?


----------



## DBLS

Quería el diminutivo en español, en portugués se le agrega "inho/inha" a todos los adjetivos practicamente y está bien!
Como:  lindinho, engraçadinho, sabidinho (de sabido), fortinho,etc.
?Cómo podría decir todo eso en español?
gracias de nuevo


----------



## dexterciyo

No suele emplearse diminutivo para "bonito", más que nada porque este en sí es diminutivo de "bueno". Se escucha, no obstante, "bonitico", aunque la formación de diminutivos con -ico no es tan extendida.

Para los demás casos que propones, no existe problema aparente: _lindito, graciosillo, expertillo, fuertecito_, entre otras variantes.


----------



## willy2008

DBLS said:


> Quería el diminutivo en español, en portugués se le agrega "inho/inha" a todos los adjetivos practicamente y está bien!
> Como: lindinho, engraçadinho, sabidinho (de sabido), fortinho,etc.
> ?Cómo podría decir todo eso en español?
> gracias de nuevo


Te contesté mas arriba y te puse un link donde tenes los diminutivos que se usan en español.


----------



## DBLS

Ah sí, Willy, lo vi, muchas gracias! Es que no "consegui" el de bonito y el de lindo me sonó raro, entonces acabé poniéndolos... y gracias por el bonitico dexterciyo, que no hacia idea...


----------



## zema

_"Como essa criança é bonitinha!"_ En este caso por aquí sería más común aplicar el diminutivo al sustantivo:
_¡Qué linda (que) es esa nenita!/¡Qué lindo (que) es ese nenito!_

Si dijeras _"¡Qué lindita..."_ podría atenuar un poco la intensidad del adjetivo y entenderse como que es _"bastante linda"_.


----------



## willy2008

Lindita esta mal dicho, ya que el adjetivo lindo no tiene diminutivo.


----------



## dexterciyo

¿Y eso porque lo dice usted?


----------



## DBLS

también me gustaría saber el porqué, y cuáles otros adjetivos no lo tienen?


gracias


----------



## willy2008

En Argentina al menos lindito no existe, puede que en otros paises, por ejemplo mejico si, no lo sé con certeza.


----------



## cordobes82

Creo que lindito existe, pero se usa muy poco, no es para nada habitual. En Argentina al menos, como dice willy. 

Coincido con la explicación de zema. Si querés expresar ternura en esos casos, conviene usar el diminutivo al sustantivo.





dexterciyo said:


> No suele emplearse diminutivo para "bonito", más que nada porque este en sí es diminutivo de "bueno".




No entendí, ¿qué quisiste decir?? El diminutivo de "bueno" es "buenito", no sé si te referías a eso.


----------



## willy2008

dexterciyo said:


> No suele emplearse diminutivo para "bonito", más que nada porque este en sí es diminutivo de "bueno". Se escucha, no obstante, "bonitico", aunque la formación de diminutivos con -ico no es tan extendida.
> 
> Para los demás casos que propones, no existe problema aparente: _lindito, graciosillo, expertillo, fuertecito_, entre otras variantes.


Que yo sepa el diminutivo de bueno es buenito.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Bonitico" es muy común en el Caribe, incluyendo la parte norte de Colombia, Venezuela, y las islas.

Ver aquí: http://ask.fm/EduardooRiico/answer/158892093


----------



## dexterciyo

cordobes82 said:


> No entendí, ¿qué quisiste decir?? El diminutivo de "bueno" es "buenito", no sé si te referías a eso.





willy2008 said:


> Que yo sepa el diminutivo de bueno es buenito.



Puede crearse ese diminutivo, sin duda; aunque no es para nada habitual, al menos por aquí. Etimológicamente, *bonito* es diminutivo de _bueno_.

*bonito2, ta.*
(Del dim. de _bueno_).

Véase aquí.


----------



## cordobes82

dexterciyo said:


> Puede crearse ese diminutivo, sin duda; aunque no es para nada habitual, al menos por aquí. Etimológicamente, *bonito* es diminutivo de _bueno_.
> 
> *bonito2, ta.*
> (Del dim. de _bueno_).
> 
> Véase aquí.



Desconozco eso, pero eso será el origen de la palabra. Hoy en día, no podrías explicar nunca a un extranjero que "bonito" es diminutivo de "bueno". No tendría ningún sentido.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En España están acostumbrandos al -iño de los gallegos (que lo usamos sin tasa en gallego y también en español).


----------



## dexterciyo

cordobes82 said:


> Desconozco eso, pero eso será el origen de la palabra. Hoy en día, no podrías explicar nunca a un extranjero que "bonito" es diminutivo de "bueno". No tendría ningún sentido.



Sentido tiene si se quiere explicar por qué no es tan habitual aplicar el diminutivo a la palabra _bonito_.


----------

